# Aqueon Plant Food...Copper levels shrimp safe?



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

No experience with Aqueon plant food but I remeber reading you need to overdose nearly 100x the recommended dose for copper to poison anything.


----------



## Shrimpaholic (Jul 7, 2012)

It does seem like a trivial amount of copper. And considering I only dose half the recommended dosage...just trying to figure out what if anything in my tank could have caused my berried CRS to die.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk 2


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

What are your other tank parameters? TDS, gh, kh, ph, nitrates, ammonia, temp?


----------



## ghost shrimp (Jun 11, 2012)

As far as personal experience I used aqueon plant food before flourish and I doses the regular amount once every two weeks or weekly some times and there has been no deaths.


----------



## Shrimpaholic (Jul 7, 2012)

diwu13 said:


> What are your other tank parameters? TDS, gh, kh, ph, nitrates, ammonia, temp?


I've pretty much labeled my berried CRS "death by faith" 

71 - 74F
TDS 170 - 190
GH 5
KH 1
PH 6.6 - 6.7
Ammonia 0
Nitrites 0
Nitrates < .5ppm

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk 2


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Yea that's interesting. All parameters do seem fine. Perhaps hold age? Someone got a granny pregnant, and she couldn't handle the stress of being berried :O!


----------



## Shrimpaholic (Jul 7, 2012)

diwu13 said:


> Yea that's interesting. All parameters do seem fine. Perhaps hold age? Someone got a granny pregnant, and she couldn't handle the stress of being berried :O!


Lol, I think it was her fault. She was a Cougar...

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk 2


----------

